# Hot or Not game



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not, Asians are ugly...:side:

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not, also I don't understand how anybody can think asian girls are ugly.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

HOT.

I present to you *Sienna Miller*.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot. Looks like a girl I had class with but she moved to Spain now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT 

Megan Fox


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not, she's all kinds of meh to me.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Hot. Looks like a girl I had class with but she moved to Spain now.


 definitely hot 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Hot









^Casey Wilson as Penny in "Happy Endings". Personally, I think she's Ah-mah-zing.

Did the "ask the member below you"-thread get deleted? Did somebody post a nsfw-pic, or what happened there?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shes okay but not hot

Katy Perry


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

*NOT*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not, infact I even think she looks nasty.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Not, looks a bit plain.









Tiffani Thiessen (I guess I have a type)


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Ninjad. She's from White Collar right? HOT 


*Cara Delevingne*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jay not

Meghan Markle


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not, just meh.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

eww NOT. i see too many facial surgeries

*Anna Akana*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Googled her because your image doesn't work, hot.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

A.Lestranj said:


> Ninjad. She's from White Collar right? HOT


She was also on one of the GOAT shows that made her famous


Jessica Alba a top 5 in the world, hot is a understatement


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Um nothing, so not.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

hot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You had to post a ******? 








?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You had to post a ******?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nawt. Looks like a carcass.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HOT _(dangerous)_ EDIT: This was in reply to one of the hot babes ones above and not The Cast of Entourage, who also happen to be HAWT)

This thread has taught me that Ghandi has the dirt worst taste in women. 

*Eliza Dushku*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot

James Dean


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Super *HOT* who be dat cheeky little fing?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawt. She has definitely a nice butt, I can see that.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I'd say Hot. 

Young Denzel :agree:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Clover, it's Norah Jones, musician/actress. (Y)

Young Denzel? Hot of course, DEM teeth.

Dashing Leo, anyone?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hawt.

Sam Cassell C-C-Combreaker!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Not.

Lacey Sturm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not

Trigga Trey










was for @bleach, but I still say not, I guess. lol


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

NOT.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Average.. leaning towards hot 

Bruce Wayne


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This thread's taken a turn for the worse sausage, but Affleck is a handsome fellow. HAWT

Lauren London


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

K then back to the women. 

She is hot, Mos' def.

Kat Dennings


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot

-- 

The beautiful Linda Cardellini


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not to be honest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

@ Hype. No prob with throwing dudes in too. All about variety :saul

Not

Dania Ramirez


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

HOT

*Christina Applegate*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pic not showing, but Christian Applegate _is _hot.

Ksenia Solo


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

HOT

--

*Anna Kendrick*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot

Miranda Kerr


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

HOT

Miesha TATE


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Not.

Shay Mitchell.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot enough.

Fences


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

face tattoos :deandre. Not

Gabriel Macht


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How the fuck did this turn into pics of guys? I'm a straight male so obviously not.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How the fuck did this turn into pics of guys? I'm a straight male so obviously not.


unk2

This isn't a would I fuck them or not thread. Pictures are posted of celebs and you're supposed to acknowledge whether or not you think they are attractive, It's not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

HOT

*NPH*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Meh, but more Not tbh

Daniela Ruah:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe8 @ HollywoodNightmare. Someone's not secure in his manhood.

Hot

Stana Katic


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

HOT!

--


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

NOT 
*
EMMA*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll pass on the hard legs someoneelse can take that one.

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

HOT

*Barbra*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh hell no


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot, but that pic is weird


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT. I love Liz Gillies.


Daniella Monet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot, but she has much hotter pics


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:homer










Adriana Lima


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

hot


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Would be nice if more people would add the names of their pics. For instance, most of us would know AJ Lee, but after that it gets a little fuzzy...

Hot, but SEVERELY overrated by the IWC.









^Mary Steenburgen (aka the Stepbrothers mom / 30 Rock mom-in-law)
Not hot or GILF? You decide!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

For her age? Hot.

Russell Crowe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

hot :side:



Spoiler: Kim K


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hot.










Emily Ratajkowski aka Blurred Lines chick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

hotter than lava



Spoiler: .


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

hot. 










Sarah Marshal- I mean Kristen Bell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot,Hot,Hot

Sarah Shahi


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hot!!!










Emmy Rossum


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT 

Alyssa Milano


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot


Michelle Ryan


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

hot

Katy Perry


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Katy Perry is so HOT

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

11/10 Smokin'

Jim Parsons?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

not








?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

eh

edit - HOT

Alice Eve


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT 

Anna Gunn aka Skyler White


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

can be hot ish, ie the emmys last night

torrie fucking wilson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

hot

Paula Patton


----------



## marshmellow (Feb 11, 2004)

NOT!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^^.. uhm.. gonna post a picture of someone? no? Okay then.

@ Wagg, Hot.

Bonnie Wright aka Ginny Weasley


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

Hype the Aussie Rocket :kanye


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Picture doesn't work, Would bang tho 10/10.

KKF.

EDIT: picture does work, and I'd still bang 10/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

marshmellow said:


> NOT!


:StephenA2



TheHype said:


> Picture doesn't work, Would bang tho 10/10.
> 
> KKF.
> 
> EDIT: picture does work, and I'd still bang 10/10


I don't know what's going on here so...

KKF - :bosh6/10

Hype - bama/10

Michaela Conlin


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Not. I hate Angela almost as much as I hate Cam. 

--

Taylor Momsen


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really.

Ellen Page


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cassel is hot, especially in Sheitan 8*D


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not. To Paris Hilton trashy for me


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hot(lol at you saying too trashy & then posting a pic of a girl wearing all leather & carrying a whip)


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I have no idea who that is but I approve, HOT

Eliza Coupe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not feeling it

Scarlett Bordeaux











Randumo24 said:


> Hot(lol at you saying too trashy & then posting a pic of a girl wearing all leather & carrying a whip)


It ain't the clothing, the chick just looks trashy


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hot













I Curry I said:


> I have no idea who that is but I approve, HOT


Neither do I. Tumblr is a fun site lol.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel like that pic is coming straight off a porno shoot.. but then again, I'm questioning if that chick is even legal. Bitch looks 16.
Idunno, I'm fucking stumped and confused.. so with that I'm going to say *Not.*

Johnny Knoxville.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not









Sara Jean Underwood


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot

Jennifer Conelly :homer


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Michelle Williams


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

HOT

-- 

Sarah Chalke


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot of course.

Rooney Mara


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Based on that picture, no thank you.


Criminal Minds new season starts tonight. :mark:
That said, your thoughts on A.J. Cook?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot

Julie Bowen


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot.

Shannon Woodward


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

hot

Victoria Pendleton


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Hot

THE STIG


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

UMMM Not? The hell?

Jenna Louise Coleman


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

I was being sarcastic dude. 

Anyways, Hot.

Victória Guerra:


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot.

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Alison Brie


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

:homer for both (since Maria was left unanswered) 

Penélope Cruz:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not.

Natascha McElhone:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not. Would even dump.

Alexis Te... you know the name.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot of course. I think that's the most amount of clothing I've ever seen her wear.

Lauren Ambrose:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Emma Lahana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HOT!!

Nao Nagasawa


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Aubrey Plaza:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT. I love April.

Rashida Jones


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hot









Eliza Dushku


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot
Yuka Hirata


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot.

Drea de Matteo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not ugly but not hot either. Guess NOT then.

Katey Sagal


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

As Peg Bundy I'd say hot, but she hasn't aged well. Not.

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not

Anri Sugihara


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot

Jessica Kylie


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Meh, not really my type









Chelan Simmons


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hot. 

Jennifer Lawrence. Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Hot! She looks lovely.









Busy Phillips, anyone?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Not.

--

Becki Newton AKA Quinn from How I Met Your Mother AKA the person Barney should be with. F**k Robin! :frustrate  :cussin:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hot









Kristen Kreuk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not. Never got the appeal

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not









Summer Glau


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not.

Olivia Munn








:draper2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not, she looks like a bobblehead with a hot body in that pic.









Leonor Varela


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^ hot




BLEACH said:


> Olivia Munn


IS THAT YOU

Morpheus/Lawrence Fishburn


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, It was hard to hide my penis in that photo :brodgers

Not

Ryan Dunn


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot.

Ewan McGregor


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SO FUCKING HOT

Yvonne Strahovski 










(obv. she's hot idc about this game just wanted to comment on EWAN)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Katie McGrath


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ewan bama, Yvonne :homer & Katie :saul.

Hot.

Dannii Minogue


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

Emma Stone


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

ah yes, DA GOAT.

You already know my answer.

Aussie Rock legend James Reyne in his younger days.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not









Annasophia Robb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hot, especially now that know she has a nice little ass.










Jasmine Villegas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

gotta bit of Kardashian about her, don't really like Latinos..

but I'm gonna say hot.

Courtney Cox, Post-dancing in the dark music vieo pre-friends.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, Hot









Joana Ribeiro


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot

--

John Francis Daley.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not.

Jeff Buckley


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot










The 3rd guy from left to right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not










Bruna Marquezine


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HOT.

Kathy Ferreiro


----------



## STRUDEL (Sep 28, 2013)

162 - 164 (Y)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kathy Ferreiro Hot









Ciara Hanna


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT










Vicki Guerrero


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not










Anastasia Marks


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hot

Jordana Brewster


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pic doesn't work but she's hot.

Johnny Rotten from the Sex Pistols


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldn't say hot imo, but she looks good, if you know what I mean. 

Angie Varona


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Defiantly hot.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EDIT: NOT

HOT for swaggers

Alex Morgan


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Meh, too plain so not.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot.

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.

Edward Norton


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

In fight club he looked fucking horrible, but in American History X he looked awesome. I'm going to have to say hot because of American History X because if he wants to look good he can, but his look in Fight Club would have me say not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not imo

Sandra Diaz


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot

Ruby Rose


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Very hot. It's too bad she's a lesbian.. Or is that a good thing? Idunno.

Clint Eastwood


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Gillian Anderson (but you already knew that)


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Not...she really didn't do a whole lot for me back during the X-Files days. 

Miranda Lambert


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not

Katie Cassidy


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot.

Jaime Pressly


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot









Ayame Misaki


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

@Virus Not.

@Ghandi eh...hot.

Clint Eastwood's son (lol don't know his name)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

David Duchovny


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NOT

JoJo


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot (Both Ratman & Gandhi)

Chris Judd.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I googled him, he's hot but the picture you posted isn't really a good picture of him.










This picture alone made me say he's hot, he's naturally a handsome dude.

Anyway...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

Benny "fucking childhood sporting hero" Cousins


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kinda average, so that means not I guess..

Tina Fey


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not, ugly even.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HAWT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NooooooooooooT!:jay

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

HOT.

Carrie Fisher, in Return of the Jedi:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hot in a nerdy fan way, if that makes any sense.










Rosmeri Marval


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.

WAGG there's a chance that your taste in women might be the best on this site, I'm dead serious I find it hard to disagree with your taste in women.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

Asa Akira


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yikes! Not with that face...

Hudson Leick.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not

Michael Ealy


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Woah, London Keyes AND Asa Akira got nots on this thread? What is this madness? :|

Anyway hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Raven is pretty sexy. So I'll say hot. 

That chick I mentioned on the last page was Karlis Romero, so...

This is Rosmeri Marval


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot. Looks like a friend of mine. 1 minute silence pls for your brother locked in the friendzone.

Rosa Acosta.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HOT.

Kate Winslet


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HAWT but wrong pic.

Megumi Kagurazuka


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes child of Cain, fill the world with poison. NOT.










:homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cute is the new sexy










Jessica Burciaga


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## redwood_original (Sep 21, 2013)

Hot

Alyssa Milano


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Soooooo HOT.

Elisabeth Harnois of C.S.I.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not









Adelaide Kane


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot

Meagan Gale


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HOt.










Lee Byung HUn


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe
Damn it Sono, I came into this thread saying I'M GONNA PLAY ALONG.

FUCK

HOT

if we playing it like that Jon Richardson


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

This motherfucking guy, I think his name is Zeddie Little.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

@Jaeger Not. Looks like a rat and has a quite forgettable face.

^Not. Your average guy.










T.O.P


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@Gandhi, NOT.












Jäger said:


> Not





Spoiler: mate



Weird Crush #2 MOTHA FUCKA


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot



Spoiler:  in the middle east this guy is considered hot as fuck lol















Anyway...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

noooooooo god no


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot










Roman Reigns Volume#2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Off the topic Gandhi, you know they were both transsexuals yes?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I knew the first chick was thanks to TJF :jose


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I call guys hot, what makes you think I won't call transsexuals hot?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I call guys hot, what makes you think I won't call transsexuals hot?


:lol I expected the 'hot' for guys was like "Oh I can see how he is objectively handsome" whereas the 'hot' for women was like ":yum: i'd berry my dik so hard in dat arse any 1 who could pul it out would b crownd king arther"


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

meh, its more of a you either look good or not.

though yeah, the :yum: is only with the chicks. strange how now that you've told me that she's a ****** that I'm not attracted to him anymore, like my dick changed its mind and now I see a man's face lol.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a man, his name is Andrej Pejic. :jt2

edit: extra photo bros


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> though yeah, the :yum: is only with the chicks. strange how now that you've told me that she's a ****** that I'm not attracted to him anymore, like my dick changed its mind and now I see a man's face lol.



It's she though, not he, you insensitive prude!



Jäger said:


> This is a man, his name is Andrej Pejic. :jt2


Not bad

Androgyny is a weird thing isn't it?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

New rules. Cute or not.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CUTE AS FUCK THO

I saw Shiba's at my states' yearly show last month. Took only two photos though. I'm gonna upload one gimme a sec.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Awaiting Oxi's pic...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sono, why the spoodle hate?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I got two actually, figured I'd upload both.

Not many people consider them cute or whatever but I like them. 
My dad had one and loved it, then broke up with his girlfriend and she took it.


Pretty big cause I took them with my iPhone. Put them to 25% and they're still massive, so links:
http://i.imgur.com/abJ5G0Y.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/c3vLHwi.png

Not the best photographer but the 2nd one was good :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The dog doesn't look cute tbh, just ridiculous.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thread has been ruined.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It's only temporary wagg you EX FRIEND


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Meghan Markle


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot.

Gillian Jacobs (from Community! WATCH IT!!!!!!)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot


Jennette McCurdy


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Definitely hot.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot.

Agam Darshi


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot

RDJ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot, that's a damn good pic of him.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Not

Lacey Chabert


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

ninja'd 

@ Legasee Hot.
@ Ratman Not. Used to be hot, but she is a fucking train wreck.

Ricki-Lee Coulter


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot.

Christopher Mintz-Plasse aka Mclovin, aka CMP, aka The Motherf*cker


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

God no, not.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot.

Nia Long


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot, defiantly hot.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah she's hot.

Russell Crowe.. when he was Gladiator.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not










J LO


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot. How could you not find Jenny from the Block hot?

Emily Blunt


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot, not the best picture though.

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot and coolest guy ever.










Chun-Li.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:homer


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

@ Pratchett Hot. Very hot.
@ Sono.. Nah. Not.

Steve Jobs young


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot.

The new Lara


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Hot

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not the best pic of her, but HOT.

Natalie Gulbis











Spoiler: better pic


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Nah not really..

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not


And since we can use fictional characters


Zatanna


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot

LAIS RIBEIRO


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Hot

Laura Green


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

not.



Spoiler


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Since we're doing fictional characters...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Never been one for blue-haired chicks tbh :

Daniel Craig


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Tom Hardy


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot.










Edit. WHAT THE FUCK?

Another one:










Joel Edgerton.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:lol Great minds think alike. 

Not.

Claire Danes


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Hot.

Berenice Marlohe


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

not










Pamela Spice.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot

Anyway WAGG I need to know, did you say not because he's a dude or because you thought he wasn't an attractive man?

Peter Steele is in my eyes the hottest man I've ever seen you see, so I really need to know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nah, I'm not afraid too say another man is looking fresh, don't think I would go as far as saying hot, but yeah. 

As for your post, wouldn't say she's hot, but looking good for her age.










Shawn Desman.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

don't care if he's attractive or not, that YOOOOOOOOOOuuuuuuuuuuuuu song is some of the worst audio rape I have ever heard


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know why you guys are posting so many GUYS, but not. If I ever were to pick up a bat for the pink team, I'd like my guys rugged. Speaking of JT, here's somebody else from Black Snake Moan, Christina Ricci.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You picked a pretty good picture of her, but she's still not hot so not.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not.

Sean Penn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not










Aaliyah.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So hot.

Piper Perabo


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm on the fence but imma gonna say hot.

Sharrod Wellingham


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

OBJECTIVELY NOT

hot or not?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

@ Jaeger - Not

@ Oxi - :cam2

Vera Farmiga


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

HOT.

Katee Sackhoff


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

THAT WAS NOT A PROPER ANSWER ABROWN

That pic was misleading. Looked at a few more and would definitely say hot there P-dawg.











:side:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

6/10... Would bang 








???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot

Olivia Munn


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

8/10,










Mckayla Maroney


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WOW ! PERFECT !

Christy Romano ( from Even stevens)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not.
She was better like 10 years ago lol

again:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Idunno. Probs Hot. Probs Not. Whatever 

Chris Martin (from Coldplay.)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not.

Anna Kendrick


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot.

Stephanie Leonidas (_in makeup and costume for TV show Defiance_)









Not sure?


Spoiler: As she is


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah. Not hot imo.

Winona Ryder


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not the best picture, but still hot.

Lauren Cohan (_Maggie from *TWD*_)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HOT

Kelly Carlson


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Imogen Poots:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ugh, not.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yessir

C. Hendricks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot


Olivia Munn


----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

Hot.

Emma Roberts


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Defs hot. But not the hottest Emma :brodgers

Marlon Brando (in his younger days)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

A reluctant hot


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not really one for piercings, but that nose rings just screams "aggressive" to me. Big turn on.
HOT.









Kari Byron of Mythbusters. Nerdelicious?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely hot.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Her eyes seem a little off but still hot

again;


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Oxitron don't post a girl more than once, it would make this thread look silly.

Anyway hot.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

But I don't really browse the internet looking specifically to see if a handful of people are good looking. :sad:

Rate Gandhi's.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot

Kelly Brook


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For sure, hot.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on her eyes.
If she uses oval contacts or w/e they're called, no. If not, yes.


*S A S H A _ B A N K S*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot!:mark::mark:

Katy Perry


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

In that pic she's probably more HOT than usual. It's the hair innit?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not doing anything for me.

Kina Grannis


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

aw yea.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NOT

Alexandra Breckenridge


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot

Ghost peppers(Bhot Jolokia) 








:draper2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

From personal experience, I can say bama4









Gabrielle Lupinkova


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Hot










Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

ehhhhh, not.










Anna Gunn


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

She's quite average tbh, but at the Emmys she was MILF hot.

Young Bruce Willis


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

My cousin Michelle think so.
Kat Dennings


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot. Great tits (Y)

Katie Leung aka Cho from Harry Potter


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Keisha Knight Pulliam


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not

Yuka Hirata


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

nope

Amalie Wichmann









Dat beauty spot :brees


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

hot

Remember Boxxy?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Strangely hot.

Kiernan Shipka








P.S she's only 14.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jäger said:


> P.S she's only 14.


Not

Avril Lavigne


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not. But she's not bad, just don't find her hot, if you know what I mean. 










Anastasia Ashley


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Jäger said:


> Strangely hot.
> 
> Kiernan Shipka
> 
> P.S she's only 14.


She's cute as hell, brah. +1












swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anastasia Ashley


^^ Hot


*AnnaSophia Robb*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hot.










Lexi Belle.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hot










Thandie Newton


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

not. sorry.


Mckayla Maroney


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot

--
Kate Mara.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot.

Marion Cotillard


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Not

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Janet Montgomery


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

not

Kelly Hu


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot

Jaime Pressly (My Name is Earl)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sometimes hot, sometimes not.

MUH AVATAR?
OR SIG.

YOU CHOOSE.

:agree:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hot

Nadine Velasquez


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hot

Genesis Rodriguez


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Mami hotter than the fiery depths of hell.

Sophie Turner.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hot

Kim Kardashian


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT

Britney Spears


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hot, Yes.

Nicki Minaj (disregard everything she is, and her face, and look at her body.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still no

Liz Gilles


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hot. 

Maggie Grace


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Very pretty.










Thatiana Pagung


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nawt

Rachael Finch


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hot

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot
Adelaide Kane


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hot










Jacque Rae


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT

Katherine Webb


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

HOTT. roll tide!

Morgan Webb


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

From the neck down, thumbs up. Overall, no.









Jordan Ladd


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

cute, but not hot

Noureen DeWulf


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Good Lord Almighty, Hot.

Katy Perry :homer


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh hell yeah, Katy Perry is so hot

Donna from That 70s Show


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

....Hot

Tiffani Thiessen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot

Jwoww


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not 
Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot.

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot

Alicia Keys


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red X. Hot for Kaley Cuoco


Eva Green


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot

Alison Brie


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Alison Brie - Hot



Spoiler: hot or not


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Too hot

Katie Chang


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hot

Taylor Momsen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot

Blonde haired Stephanie McMahon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot
Ivelisse Velez


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot.

Bitsie Tulloch


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hot.

Garrett Hedlund. This young lad.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hubba hubba hot.

Doutzen Kroes aka Victoria Secret's best looking supermodel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pics are hot.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

Hot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

Molly McGrath


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hot. :^)


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Bailey Jay? Nah she's so 2008


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

...... oops .... need to fix


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not

Bryan Cranston 8*D


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah

Léa Seydoux


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope

Celina Jade


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Hot

Triinu Kivilaan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

More to the cute side, but still hot.









Hyuna


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah not feeling it.

Young Bryan Cranston 8*D


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Gianna Michaels??? :mark: Scorching hot!!!








Angela White


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Not.

Mia Kirschner.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shes kinda hot

Jenna Fischer


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hot and toothy

Jen from I.T Crowd


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope.

The wonderful, the amazing, the one and only *Prince Devitt*.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

From a straight mans perspective yeah his good looking as fuck

Mariah Carey


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hot milf

Eva Amurri


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot. Her in Californication :homer

AnnaSophia Robb



Spoiler: potential page stretch


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah she's hot.

Definitely not the best picture of her though :lol

Pre-crisis Lohan 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah she used to be hot

Evangeline Lilly


Spoiler:  Large image


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Eugenia Suárez.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TAR said:


> Yeah she's hot.
> 
> Definitely not the best picture of her though :lol


Shit, I swear that pic was fine when I posted it. :hmm:

Anyway, hot.

Gillian Jacobs:


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Hot, but damn there are so much better pictures of her..










*Dark Angel*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Hayley Atwell


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Hot.



Jessica Alba


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous

Imogen Poots


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Nah don't dig Dutchies 

Morgan De Sanctis


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not really. I don't like his eyes.









Jill Wagner. I don't watch Wipeout anymore since she isn't on it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Aw Yis

Marine Vacth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not








Christy Hemme


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not after the A Double thang

Laura Jane Grace


----------



## Anon Y. Mous (Feb 16, 2014)

Not.

Ellen Page?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Not










Cara Delevigne


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes.

Debora Nascimento.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not

Barbara Palvin


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hot 

My new lady crush, Camille Rowe


























Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not

Heather Gabel


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Not

Josephine Skriver









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not

Olivier Giroud


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

nah

Natalia Poklonskaya


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

hot

Jessica Kylie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Karen Gillan


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot









Chanel West Coast


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not

Ashley Sky - aka the chick in my sig - that I only found out her name thanks to Wagg. :side:












BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Hot


That's a ****** btw. 8*D


----------



## King M (Apr 4, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Not



:ban

Just fun, thats a very hot chick !


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> That's a ****** btw. 8*D


:draper2
I guess you showed me?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> :draper2
> I guess you showed me?


:draper2

Oxi gave me the idea.



King M said:


> :ban
> 
> Just fun, thats a very hot chick !


:banderas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

She's quite hot.

McQueen


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

No buys

Pratchett


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What a handsome devil.


rouge


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gawwwwwwwjuz

Kat Dennings


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Eva Green


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot

Marie Avgeropoulos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot :banderas

Maria Menounos


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Hot

*Niykee Heaton*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HOT

Devin Brugman


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Hot ( holy shit lol )

*Joy Giovanni*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hot

Ashley Sky (Two for the price of one)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not.

Toni Duggan


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Not, he has balls. FFS, man!
:batista3

Eva Green


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Not

Ana Semenovich


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Rachel Williams


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

hot 










btw who is she ? her name plz


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

That's Adèle Exarchopoulos, and not.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Not.

Kendall Jenner.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Not

Lucy Pinder


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot
Edit: That was for Pinder. Oh what the hell, Reigns too
Cerina Vincent


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hot

Kelly Brook


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

:ass hot

Lauren Cohen


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Not my type. Not 

No idea who this is, I found it on facebook


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes.









Lais de Leon.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hot, but she has better pics than that.

You probably can't tell from this picture, but this the "Giant Hooters Hooters Girl" Danielle Houghton.












Spoiler:  Why I gave her the nickname














































































Too big, IMO, but would bang.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

EDIT: oops wrong thread


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Hot, but she has better pics than that.
> 
> You probably can't tell from this picture, but this the "Giant Hooters Hooters Girl" Danielle Houghton.
> 
> ...


Hot.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Not



Spoiler:  Huge Asian Chick pic


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Nope

jen selter


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Yea


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Almost. But nope.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Nah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

Lacey Chabert


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Not


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Not. Cute though.

Amy Adams


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

hot


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Not


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Not


Alona Tal


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hot

Angelina Jolie


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Not anymore

Ronda Rousey


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

EDIT: Hot


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

One of the hottest women alive imo.

Katy Perry


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hot. Probably the best rack in music.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot










Jessica De Gouw


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hot

Helen Flanagan


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Not

Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:argh: hot :argh:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

^ Image not available

Eduarda Rodrigues


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why did I google that. :lauren

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Victoria Justice













The Fourth Wall said:


> Why did I google that. :lauren


I did too but I don't mind that. :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot










Lili Simmons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot

Leanna Decker :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot as fuck :sodone


















Maddison Jaizani


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hot.

Hailee Steinfeld.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hot!!!

Kelly Brook?*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THICC.

Kelly Brook is hot as hell.

Sophie Mudd.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hot.

Lucy Pinder?







*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot

















Jordyn Jones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hot


























Jamila Dahabreh


----------

